
Show HN: Simple iOS App Prototyping Tool - tag2
https://hunchapp.io
======
wingerlang
From scrolling top to bottom without an obvious answer, what makes this
different from the dozens of other "insert design, drag clickable areas"
services?

------
neg2
Would love to hear initial feedback on this. _Most_ comments welcome.

